# shrimp?



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

i was wondering,what would be the best shrimp to breed?how long will it be before they breed?i need to know about the best shrim to breed!!!THANKS to everyone who reply!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, red cherry shrimp are usually the easiest and they're colorful. I believe it takes a few weeks to a month to mature and begin breeding, not very long.

I'd suggest breeding in a 10 gallon, honestly. They can go in much smaller environments, but you need a clean balanced tank for them to breed regularly, and they're quite prolific. They should only be added to well established aquariums as well.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

my glass shrimp breed regulary, i always have one ufll of eggs but the you ones get eaten in my tank untill i get a java moss ball

-olie


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

ive been looking at cherry shrimp but what about ghost shrimp?


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/inv...ding-ghost-shrimp-palaeomonetes-patulous.html
I sure you have read this but if not here it is.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

yep,but thanks


----------

